#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Bin ich psychisch krank? >

## Lizz

Hallo, ich bin neu hier 
Ich beschäftige  mich schon seit einiger Zeit mit der Frage ob ich psychisch krank bin  oder doch normal. Manchmal bin ich mir fast sicher, dann denke ich  wieder, das ist doch Blödsinn. Ich würde gerne mal hören, was ihr zu meiner Situation meint, damit mir  vielleicht endlich mal klarer wird, woran ich eigentlich bin, denn das  beschäftigt mich schon sehr. 
Wenn der Text etwas lang wird, möchte ich mich schonmal entschuldigen^^. Ich will versuchen möglichst viel unterzubringen. 
Also, ich weiß gar nicht genau, wo ich anfangen soll. Ich leg einfach mal los^^.
Ich  habe keine Probleme damit durchzuschlafen und mit dem Einschlafen glaub  ich auch nicht. Jedoch gehe ich tendenziell auch sehr spät ins Bett,  wenn ich dann schon todmüde und völlig fertig bin. Irgendwie finde ich  immer noch was zu tun und sei es nur Fernsehen bevor ich ins Bett gehe,  egal wie müde ich bin. Morgens allerdings komme ich nie raus. Auch wenn  ich eigentlich nicht mehr müde bin lieg ich noch stundenlang im Bett  bevor ich endlich aufstehe, zumindest wenn es Wochenende ist oder ich  Ferien habe. Wenn ich Schule habe, kanns allerdings auch recht lange  dauern. 
Ich komme dann auch immer zu spät in die Schule. Das geht  jetzt auch schon seit einigen Jahren so, mittlerweile schaff ichs  vielleicht 3-5Mal im Jahr, rechtzeitig da zu sein. Mein Tutor hat auch  schon gemeint, dass er noch nie erlebt hat, dass jemand so konsequent zu  spät kommt. Es wird auch immer schlimmer: Vor 3 Jahren noch waren es  vielleicht nur 2 Minuten, jetzt bin ich selten unter 5 Minuten zu spät,  manchmal werden es sogar 15 oder 20. Das belastet mich schon sehr und ich weiß natürlich, dass das so nicht weitergehen kann. Ich bekomme es ja auch ständig von den unterschiedlichsten Leuten zu hören. 
Meine  Mitschüler habe ich dadurch auch schon gegen mich aufgebracht(wobei  dass ja nicht heißen muss, dass sie mich leiden könnten, wenn ich nicht  immer zu spät kommen würde). Ich habe mitbekommen, dass viele denken,  ich halte mich für was besseres und wäre mir zu schade, in die Schule zu  kommen, weil ich ja eh schon alles kann(häufige Fehlzeiten kommen auch  noch dazu). Warscheinlich kommen sie darauf weil ich schon einigermaßen  gute Noten schreibe(momentaner Schnitt:1.5) und ansonsten eigentlich  auch eher zu den vorbildlichen Schülern gezählt werden kann, nur das mit  dem zu spät kommen passt halt nicht rein. Dabei finde ich diese  Begründung total abwegig, so etwas würde ich niemals denken. Und  eigentlich müssten die anderen das ja auch wissen, man muss es mir  schließlich anmerken, dass ich überhaupt kein Selbstbewusstsein habe. 
Ständig  denke ich, ich bin dumm( ich bin überzeugt davon, dass man von  Schulnoten aus nicht auf die Intelligenz schließen kann, man muss halt  auswendig lernen können usw. und nicht einmal das schaffe ich, ich  schreibe nicht mal annähernd in allen Fächern 15 Punkte, nicht einmal in  den Fächern, die mir am wichtigsten sind. Ich weiß,   vielleicht verlange ich auch einfach zu viel von mir, doch das nagt  trotzdem an mir), ich bin langweilig, ich bin HÄSSLICH, nichts wert und  einfach zu gar nichts fähig. Manchmal geht das soweit, dass ich mich  frage, was es überhaupt noch für einen Sinn hat weiter zu machen. Aber  mangelndes Selbstbewusstsein ist ja noch nicht mit einer psychischen  Krankheit gleichzusetzten, oder? Ich denke mir aber auch oft das mein  mangelndes Selbstbewusstsein tatsächlich begründet ist, weil ich von  irgendwoher eine Bestätigung dafür bekomme, sei es, dass ich von  jemandem höre, dass derjenige mich tatsächlich für langweilig hält oder  dass ich eine nicht so gute Note bekomme, obwohl ich das Gefühl hatte,  ich habe mich bei der Klausur total konzentriert und eigentlich auch  genügend gelernt. 
Nun aber noch einmal zum Problem mit der  Pünktlichkeit: Ich denke mir, vielleicht bin ich ja doch einfach nur zu  faul und zu undiszipliniert und versuche das jetzt auf eine Krankheit zu  schieben, weil ich das nicht wahrhaben will, weil das ja dann  tatsächlich bedeuten würde, dass ich eine totale Versagerin bin. Jedoch  gehe ich des öfteren auch am Abend total motiviert ins Bett und sage  mir, morgen schaffst dus endlich mal. Umso größer ist die Enttäuschung  dann, wenn es wieder nichts wird. Und wenn ich dann wieder zu spät vor  der Tür zum Klassenzimmer stehe, würde ich am liebsten wieder im  Erdboden versinken. Ich fühle mich total schrecklich, wenn ich auf  meinen Platz laufen muss und ich weiß ganz genau, von überall sind nur missbilligende Blicke auf mich  gerichet. Manchmal schwänze ich dann auch die ersten Stunden, weil ich  es nicht ertragen kann, wieder zu spät ins Zimmer hineinzuplatzen. 
Außerdem könnte es eventuell auch gar nicht am zu späten aufstehen  liegen. Ich bin auch z.B auf Geburtstagen zu spät, die erst am Abend  anfangen. Ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich allgemein vielleicht Angst habe,  das Haus zu verlassen und es so lange wie möglich hinausschiebe.  Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur Einbildung, weil ich einfach einen  Grund dafür suche. 
Was jedoch feststeht ist, dass ich immer  Joggen muss, bevor ich duschen und dann aus dem Haus gehe, oder besser  gesagt in meinem Zimmer auf und ab laufen muss. Denn wie ich schon  gesagt habe finde ich mich schrecklich hässlich, zumindest dadurch, dass  ich so fett bin(70 kg bei 1.70m, natürlich weiß ich, dass es natürlich  noch dicker geht und dennoch seh ich einfach nur zum kotzen aus.  Manchmal wünsche ich mir auch lieber magersüchtig zu sein als so  auszusehn. Aber zum magersüchtig werden fehlt mir eben auch das  Durchhaltevermögen; nicht einmal das schaffe ich.). Und irgendwie habe  ich das Gefühl, wenn ich jogge sieht es schon ein bisschen besser aus.  Natürlich bin ich dann immer noch nicht zufrieden mit mir, aber ich kann  mich dann wenigstens dazu überwinden unter Leute zu gehen. Davor denke  ich mir immer nur, lieber sterbe ich, als dass ich mich so sehen lasse.  Das geht jetzt vielleicht schon seit 5 oder 6 Jahren so. Manchmal habe  ich auch Tage, da verkrieche ich mich nur und schaffe es gar nicht  rauszugehen. Das kommt aber ncht soo häufig vor. 
Ich denke mir  dann auch oft, vielleicht ist alles wieder gut, wenn ich es endlich mal  geschafft habe abzunehmen. Allerdings vermute ich, dass ich dann wieder  etwas anderes finden würde um unglücklich zu sein(wie ich darauf komme:  laut meinem Tagebuch habe ich früher mal 60kg bei 1.68m gewogen, was ja  eigentlich noch nicht allzu schlimm aussehen dürfte und ich fand mich  damals schon nicht zu ertragen), jedoch würde es mir sicherlich schonmal  besser gehen. Ich war auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr schwimmen,  kurze Hosen trag ich im Sommer auch nie. Kleider oder Röcke erst recht  nicht. Ich denk mir dann auch immer, die anderen müssen mich ja für  total bekloppt halten, aber der Gedanke zu zeigen müssen, wie fett ich  tatsächlich bin ist schlimmer.
Ich hab jetzt auch schon seit etwa  2Monaten nicht mehr beim Sportunterricht mitgemacht, weil ich mich nicht  überwinden konnte meinen Schal auszuziehen. Ohne Schal finde ich mein  Aussehen auch nochmal schlimmer, weil man dnn das Fett unter meinem Kinn  sehen kann. Das ist jedes Jahr aufs Neue so im Winter. Es dauert dann  immer ewig bis ich es dann doch hinbekomme wieder ohne Winterschal  rumzulaufen, wenn der Frühling oder Sommer kommt. Meistens haben wir  dann schon 20Grad draußen oder so und ich hab schon das Gefühl alle  starren mich an und denken sich mal wieder, wie bekloppt ich eigentlich  bin, dass ich bei dem Wetter nen Schal anhabe. 
Aber das wäre in  Zukunft vielleicht kein Problem mehr, wenn ich endlich mal abnehmen  würde. Nur rauszugehen und zu joggen erscheint mir manchmal eine  unüberwindbare Hürde zu sein, weil ich den Gedanken nicht ertragen kann,  dass mich ja jemand beim Joggen sehen und mich auslachen könnte(Ich bin  auch total unsportlich. Ich hab sowieso das Gefühl, ich kann gar nichts  richtig.) Manchmal schaff ichs aber auch,mich dazu aufzuraffen Joggen  zu gehen( draußen natürlich und nicht bloß in der Wohnung, so dass es  auch wirklich was bringt) und weniger zu essen(vor Allem weniger Süßes)  und dann gehen auch ein paar Kilos runter. Doch die habe ich meistens  schnell wieder drauf, was entweder daran liegt, dass ich halt einfach  kein Durchhaltevermögen habe oder daran: Wenn ich unglücklich bin, esse  ich automatisch mehr(ich glaube schon, dass da ein Zusammenhang  besteht).  
Außerdem kann ich manchmal einfach zu gar nichts  aufraffen. Das muss nicht unbedingt nur mit dem Abnehmen wollen zu tun  haben. Es kann auch sein, dass ich mich nicht oder zumindest nur schwer  aufraffen kann, meine Hausaufgaben zu machen, zu lernen, mit meinen  Brüdern(8Jahre alt) zu spielen( ich habe sowieso immer das Gefühl, dass  ich sie viel zu sehr vernachlässige) oder einfach nur ein Buch zu lesen.  In solchen Momenten würde ich mich am liebsten einach nur unter der  Bettdecke verkriechen und gar nichts tun. 
Das führt dann auch  dazu, dass ich immer alles, was ich erledigen muss(z.B. für die Schule)  erst auf den allerletzten Drücker mache, auch bei Dingen, die ich  eigentlich gerne mache. Was mich dann oft lähmt ist, dass ich immer  alles perfekt machen will und dann gleich davor zurückschrecke und am  liebsten losheulen würde. Irgendwann schaff ichs dann doch mich  aufzuraffen, oder auch nicht. Ich weiß ja, dass kein Mensch perfekt ist  und auch niemand(außer eben ich selbst) von mir verlangt perfekt zu  sein, aber irgendwie kommt das wohl nicht so ganz richtig bei mir an. 
ch bekomme auch oft von meiner Mutter zu hören, dass ich mal ein bischen  anders sein soll, nicht immer nur pennen und so lahmarschig sein soll  und ähnliches(will ich ja eigentlich selber!). Sie sagt auch manchmal,  dass ich als Kind ganz anders gewesen bin: viel freundlicher und  lebensfroher. Ob ich das ernst nehmen kann, weiß ich nicht. Ich selber  kan mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern, ob ich als Kleinkind  tatsächlich so anders war. Und selbst wenn, der Mensch verändert sich  halt im Laufe des Lebens, oder? 
Dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob  ich das ernst nehmen kann, was meine Mutter sagt, liegt daran dass sie  immer viel Mist erzählt. Man weiß nie, ob das jetzt wirklich so ist oder  nicht. Sie schreit und schimpft auch immer den ganzen Tag lang rum.  Manchmal denk ich, ich würd am liebsten auch gleich losschreien,  manchmal geht es einfach an mir vorbei und ich bin irgendwie total  teilnahmslos.
So belastend ist die Situation bei mir zu Hause  allerdings wahrscheinich auch wieder nicht. Es gibt schließlich viel  Schlimmeres: Missbrauch, Verprügeln(ich hab zwar mal ein blaues Auge  verpasst gekriegt, als sie mal total ausgerastet ist, aber ansonsten  lässt sie mich diesbezüglich eigentich schon in Ruhe), Alkoholiker,  Scheidung usw. Ich hab also eigentlich keinen wirklichen Grund zu  jammern. Nun ja, auf jeden Fall ist meine Mutter das beste Beispiel  dafür, wie ich NICHT enden will!  
Was meint ihr dazu? Ich tu mich schwer mit der Selbsteinschätzung. 
Vielen Dank schonmal^^

----------


## feli

Liebe Lizz! 
Hast Du schon mal probiert, Deinen Tagesablauf anders einzuplanen und gesünder zu leben?
Für mich hört sich das im Moment nach einer ganz normalen "Pubertätsproblematik" an. CLICK 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Liebe Lizz, 
deine Frage, ob du psychisch krank bist, ist (zumindest für mich) gar nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Von dem was du geschrieben hast, glaube ich nicht, dass du eine typische Erkrankung wie z.B. Depression oder AHDS oder etwas in die Richtung hast. 
ABER: Trotzdem rate ich dir, dass du dir bei einem Psychologen Hilfe holst. Denn dein Text macht schon deutlich, dass es dir nicht gut geht und du unter der aktuellen Situation leidest. 
Er oder Sie kann dir helfen, dein Selbstwertgefühl wieder aufzubauen und dir eine Hilfe sein. Im Gespräch mit einem Therapeuten lässt sich vieles besser sortieren und einordnen. Glaub mir, ich weiß wo von ich rede, denn ich bin selbst seit 1 1/2 in psychotherapeutischer Begleitung. 
Tu dir selbst etwas Gutes und hol dir Hilfe. Es ist sehr schwer sich alleine wieder aus dem Loch rauszuziehen.
Ich wünsch dir alles Gute!

----------


## Oliver

Hallo Lizz! Ich kann mich nur den vorherigen Antworten anschliessen:  Deinen Tagesablauf ändern solltest Du dringend. Suche Dir auch einen  Therapeuten - oder besuche zumindest eine Selbsthilfegruppe oder  ähnliches. Nur der Therapeut kann in einem ausführlichen Gespräch sagen  was mit Dir los ist. Darüber hinaus: Führe ein Tagebuch um deine  Gedanken zu sammeln. Wenn Es Dir zuviel wird, nimm Dir deine persönliche  Auszeit. Aber achte darauf, das aus deiner positiven Auszeit (um Kraft  zu tanken und abzuschalten) keine Ausrede wird, um Problemen aus dem Weg  zu gehen! Denn dann hast Du definitiv ein oder mehrere Probleme! 
Ich persönlich habs nicht so mit Selbsthilfegruppen, kenne aber sehr  viele Leute, denen es sehr hilft, wenn sie sich mit anderen über  ähnliche Probleme austauschen können. 
Auch Ich hatte früher ein ziemlich schlechtes Selbstwertgefühl und habe  dabei ein ähnl. Verhalten wie Du an den Tag gelegt. Über die Jahre  hinweg bin Ich dadurch schwer depressiv geworden - weil Ich dachte Ich  schaffe das alleine und nie mit jemandem darüber geredet habe. Ich hab  dadurch 12 Jahre schwere Depression hinter mir und einen großen Teil  meines Lebens versäumt - Ich weiß also wovon Ich rede. *Ok, bei mir  kamen noch einige andere Dinge hinzu. Ausserdem ist das natürlich mein  PERSÖNLICHER Verlauf, das heißt NICHT, das es bei Dir genauso ausarten  muss :-)* *Also bekomme deswegen jetzt keine Panik!!* Auch denke Ich, das aufgrund deines Alters noch "die pubertäre Aufwachsphase" eine Rolle spielen _könnte_.  
Aber es ist immer besser, sich frühzeitig Hilfe zu holen. 
Es kostet Überwindung um über seine Probleme zu reden. Und lass dich  nicht davon abhalten, wenn Du Dich nicht gleich dem ersten Therapeuten  anvertrauen kannst. In der Regel passt es zwischenmenschlich einfach  nicht. Lasse Dich dann keinesfalls entmutigen sondern suche einfach  weiter. 
Es lohnt sich :-) Das Leben ist zu kostbar um unnötig zu trauern! 
LG Olli

----------


## Nachtigall

Liebe Lizz,
zuerst mal soviel: Ich glaube nicht, dass du psychisch krank bist, aber du hast ein großes psychisches Problem.
Du findest dich hässlich, und das wird sicherlich nicht besser werden, wenn du 10 kg abnimmst. Du wirst immer etwas finden, was dir an deinem Körper nicht gefällt. Du findest dich dumm, obwohl du gute Noten hast, also willst du alles perfekt machen. Du findest dich lahmarschig, weil das deine Mutter sagt. Und die sagt anscheinend viele Dinge, die dich runterziehen. Kann es sein, dass du dich seit der Geburt deiner Brüder vernachlässigt fühlst, wenn die Mutter dir vorwirft, dass du früher anders warst? Hat dich deine Mutter zu wenig beachtet und musstest du immer die Große und die Vernünftige sein, seit deine Brüder da sind?  
Kinder und Jugendliche sind sehr darauf angewiesen, von den Eltern bedingungslose Liebe zu bekommen, wodurch sie Vertrauen und ein gesundes Selbstwertgefühl bekommen. Wenn die Eltern ihre Kinder nicht annehmen können, wie sie sind, und immer auf ihnen rumhacken, oder wenn die Eltern mit sich selber oder mit anderen immer unzufrieden sind, wie sollen die jungen Leute Selbstvertrauen erlernen? 
Eine Psychotherapie würde dir sehr gut tun. Da es aber schwierig ist, überhaupt einen guten Psychologen zu finden, bei dem man keine monatelange Wartezeit hat, schlage ich dir vor, zu einer Familienberatungsstelle zu gehen. Dort gibt es gut geschulte Sozialpädagogen, die täglich mit solchen Problemen wie deinen umgehen.
Auf jeden Fall musst du lernen, dich selber so anzunehmen wie du bist. Du bist ein wertvoller Mensch, egal, wie du aussiehst und was du leistest. Nimm Hilfe an, bevor du wirklich psychisch krank wirst.
Alles Liebe!

----------

